# Na wer gibt für GRID wider Vollpreis aus? Content armer schweizer Käse. Meine Meinung!



## crysisheld (5. Oktober 2019)

*Na wer gibt für GRID wider Vollpreis aus? Content armer schweizer Käse. Meine Meinung!*

Tja auf PCG kein Test über Grid dabei steht es doch schon bald im Laden oder auf Steam bereit. Wenn ich mir die Videos so ansehe frage ich mich wie bescheuert die Leute eigentlich sind. Mehr als 90% der Strecken sind aus den Vorgängern, kein Spa Francorchamps!!!! Eine Strecke die einfach in ein Rennspiel gehört und eine Grafik die ehrlich gesagt auch nicht besser als Autosport mit Ultra Textures aussieht. Ach ja die Alte Ego Engine wird wieder vergewaltigt und ausgenudelt. 

Ein Spiel was eine Story die schlimmer ist als vom ersten DTM Racedriver bietet, Fahrgefühl was genauso schwammig ist wie bei Autosport und Strecken die zu 90% aus den Vorgängern bekannt sind. Sagte man nicht was von 84 Variationen und 42 Strecken? Na auf der offiziellen Seite nix davon zu sehen. Ach auch witzig wir schmeissen ein paar GTE und GT Fahrzeuge ins Spiel. Tja aber eine volle GTE, GT3, GT4 Saison bietet dieser Contentarme schweizer Käse einfach nicht. 

Dann doch lieber Assetto Corsa Competitzione, Project Cars 2, etc. Spielen. 

Codemasters verkommt immer mehr zum KonsolenKiddy Mainstream Entwickler und kann EA wohl bald die Hand geben. 

Vollpreis pfff.


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2019)

@crysisheld,
fehlt nur noch die Gummiband KI aus Grid Autosport und die Löcher im Schweizer Käse wären so groß wie noch nie.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2019)

Auch wenn mich Grid nicht wirklich interessiert, finde ich es nicht gut dass du das Spiel so extrem runtermachst, ohne das fertige Spiel gesehen oder gespielt zu haben. Und am Schluss das völlig deplatzierte "Konsolen-Kiddy" könntest du in Zukunft dir auch gerne verkneifen. Danke


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich Grid nicht wirklich interessiert, finde ich es nicht gut dass du das Spiel so extrem runtermachst, ohne das fertige Spiel gesehen oder gespielt zu haben. Und am Schluss das völlig deplatzierte "Konsolen-Kiddy" könntest du in Zukunft dir auch gerne verkneifen. Danke



Er zählt aber auch Fakten auf die ja schon teils auf dem Tisch liegen. Okey, das mit den KonsolenKiddys hätte er sich wirklich sparen können, aber ansonsten sehe ich nicht viel Potenzial was da kommen wird, leider.


----------



## Martin8411 (5. Oktober 2019)

crysisheld schrieb:


> Tja auf PCG kein Test über Grid dabei steht es doch schon bald im Laden oder auf Steam bereit. Wenn ich mir die Videos so ansehe frage ich mich wie bescheuert die Leute eigentlich sind. Mehr als 90% der Strecken sind aus den Vorgängern, kein Spa Francorchamps!!!! Eine Strecke die einfach in ein Rennspiel gehört und eine Grafik die ehrlich gesagt auch nicht besser als Autosport mit Ultra Textures aussieht. Ach ja die Alte Ego Engine wird wieder vergewaltigt und ausgenudelt.
> 
> Ein Spiel was eine Story die schlimmer ist als vom ersten DTM Racedriver bietet, Fahrgefühl was genauso schwammig ist wie bei Autosport und Strecken die zu 90% aus den Vorgängern bekannt sind. Sagte man nicht was von 84 Variationen und 42 Strecken? Na auf der offiziellen Seite nix davon zu sehen. Ach auch witzig wir schmeissen ein paar GTE und GT Fahrzeuge ins Spiel. Tja aber eine volle GTE, GT3, GT4 Saison bietet dieser Contentarme schweizer Käse einfach nicht.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Vollpreis ist echt inzwischen schlimm.. ich vermute dass dennoch mindestens so viel Entwicklungszeit wie beim Vorgänger reingeflossen ist.. und das muss ja jemand bezahlen


----------



## crysisheld (9. Oktober 2019)

So nun habe ich den SCheiss gespielt und was soll ich sagen. Es ist so wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe wie es ist. 

 - Man wird schon mal beim Kauf verarscht! Release Tag ist der 8 aber nur Ultimate Edition Spieler spielen dann auch!!! Alle anderen werden bestraft und starten 3 Tage später am 11.10. 
. Das Fahrgefühl ist wie schon angenommen unglaublich schwammig und praktisch von Autosport übernommen. 
- Das Sonnenlicht blendet übertrieben stark. Haha 
- Das "Nemesis" System ist billigster Scheiss. Du rammst ein Auto 2 bis 3 mal ein bisschen heftiger und dann ist der Fahrer dein "Nemesis" So und was macht nun die AI. Nichts sie bremst vor dir und knallt dir hinten drauf. WOW das können die Forza Drivatare schon lange. Einfach nur billigstes Destruction Derby verhalten - aber hauptsache Großfresse aufreissen und als "Feature" anpreisen.  Ein ungepatchtes Project CARS hat das praktisch schon vor Jahren gehabt... 

Grafisch naja nicht besser als Autosport aber auch nicht schlechter. In Zeiten von Forza 7 und Horizon 4 haben wir alle schon beeindruckendere Rennspiele gesehen. 

Nun das Größte Ärgernis. Erstmal kann man nicht alle Autos sofort im Freeplay fahren. Wurde ja auch Großfresse mäßig behauptet. Ferrari und Porsche und eigentlich alle Autos der GT1 Gruppe (6 Autos insgesamt was ein Fuhrpark!!! Ironie OFF) sind bis auf den schäbigen Aston Martin alle gesperrt.  Scheissdreck halt und Beschiss noch dazu. Aber was solls fahren werden sich die Kisten eh alle gleich!  Dann ein riesiger Lack of Content. 
Codemasters entfernt praktisch Content um ihn später nachzureichen wahrschienlich sogar noch als kostenpflichtigen DLC. Das kennen wir ja alle aus DiRT 2.0. Verarsche pur. 

Das Spiel ist einfach das Geld nicht wert weder die 60 noch die unverschämten 74,99 für die Ultimate Edition, die ja praktisch nur die Standard Edition ist und du für die 60 EUR halt eine abgespeckte Version bekommst. 

Also nun lauft schnell in den Laden und greift zu ElAmigos!


----------

